# Toppin' and Droppin' Three 100ft Pines



## NHlocal (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's a video of some of the tree work I did this past summer.
Hope you enjoy it, please feel free to comment/criticize. I appreciate
any and all of it. :biggrin:
Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:
NHlocal.
Topping and Dropping Three 100 ft Pine Trees - YouTube


----------



## treemandan (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice work. What I do when stripping out a " pole conifer" is to keep my climbing line on my hip so its not in the way. Not only will this expedite the proceedure there are other good reasonings for doing so.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 7, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Nice work. What I do when stripping out a " pole conifer" is to keep my climbing line on my hip so its not in the way. Not only will this expedite the proceedure there are other good reasonings for doing so.



That was beautifully said, bro. You're a tree guy for sure.


----------



## NHlocal (Dec 7, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Nice work. What I do when stripping out a " pole conifer" is to keep my climbing line on my hip so its not in the way. Not only will this expedite the proceedure there are other good reasonings for doing so.



:msp_thumbup:treemandan, thanks for the advice, I appreciate it. You'd think after 
getting my climb line buried under dropped limbs a couple times this 
past summer I would know better,:redface: seems like it takes some one to 
point it out to me before it sticks. That's one of the reasons I try to 
get as many pictures and videos as I can. I'm always trying to learn 
to improve at what I do, safety and technique. If you don't mind my 
asking, what do you do to keep your climb line "on your hip"?:help:
Thanks again.
Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:
NHlocal.


----------



## NHlocal (Dec 8, 2011)

Del_Corbin said:


> I hang a rope bag off the D on the hitch side of my saddle.



Thanks for the tip. Any particular size or style?
Does it ever get in the way or interfere with your work?
Work safe.:msp_thumbsup:
NHlocal.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 11, 2011)

Del_Corbin said:


> I hang a rope bag off the D on the hitch side of my saddle.




Good idea:msp_thumbup:


I hadn't thought of that before.I usuallyjust try to keep the end on the oppisite side of the drop zone but sometimes thats not feasable if you're piling it up 360.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Dec 11, 2011)

+1 on the rope bag while climbing conifers, also when riding the ball on crane jobs.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 11, 2011)

Del_Corbin said:


> I hang a rope bag off the D on the hitch side of my saddle.



A loop runner and binder works well too.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 11, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> +1 on the rope bag while climbing conifers, also when riding the ball on crane jobs.



I gotta start doing this


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> That was beautifully said, bro. You're a tree guy for sure.



And a deranged yokel as well, BRO!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> And a deranged yokel as well, BRO!



At least I ain't you so I feel I am ahead of the game. I really think you come on here to pick fights and pucker up to treeguys. With me I make sure everybody knows what they are dealing with. With you, well, you just talk, anybody could do that.


----------



## NHlocal (Dec 11, 2011)

flushcut said:


> A loop runner and binder works well too.



Thanks!:msp_thumbsup:
Work safe.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 12, 2011)

treemandan said:


> At least I ain't you so I feel I am ahead of the game. I really think you come on here to pick fights and pucker up to treeguys. With me I make sure everybody knows what they are dealing with. With you, well, you just talk, anybody could do that.



Really? You saw these lips pucker? :hmm3grin2orange: Hmmmmm, that makes me think that maybe this site is more saucy than what everyone has seen so far :msp_unsure: 

....and if this is a fight, then just don't win. Be a sport, Dan. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 13, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Really? You saw these lips pucker? :hmm3grin2orange: Hmmmmm, that makes me think that maybe this site is more saucy than what everyone has seen so far :msp_unsure:
> 
> ....and if this is a fight, then just don't win. Be a sport, Dan. :msp_thumbup:



Well I gotta admit I wouldn't think 2xs to taking a bat to your curve balls :msp_sneaky:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 15, 2011)

Ata boy! You can have your cracks. :hmm3grin2orange:

I can say I've noticed the fellers that can skinny up the sticks have the most consistent sticks at bat in the games. They also steal bags better too. They're sharp, coordinated, and fast than the average bear. :msp_thumbup: You'll believe that fact won't yu?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 16, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Ata boy! You can have your cracks. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I can say I've noticed the fellers that can skinny up the sticks have the most consistent sticks at bat in the games. They also steal bags better too. They're sharp, coordinated, and fast than the average bear. :msp_thumbup: You'll believe that fact won't yu?



I believe that your insane , and I still play ball too .... So now what you wanna small talk after calling me a criminal for no real reason or anything directed at you , just because you like filling a pillow case with cottage cheese and beating you significant other , doesn't mean your reality is mine ...And as far as tree climbers are concerned how many tree climbing ball players you know one after this post ?:msp_mad:


----------

